

1 of 4 Facebook Users is on a LOLapp App - dell9000
http://ryanspoon.com/blog/2009/04/21/lolapps-reaches-22-of-facebook-users/

======
steelydaniel
and numbers like that are nothing to LOL at

~~~
dell9000
Wow... not sure what to say to that

